# Laquering Oak



## The_Stig (14 Dec 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've just about finished my European oak table so I'm looking for a finish. I was flicking through the Axminster catalogue and came across the Chestnut laquer stuff and was wondering if the results were any good?

I really don't fancy putting something like Danish oil on it, and I had an Osmo rep give me a small can of some liquid proof finish (can't remember its name)... I don't really fancy bothering the Osmo rep with an order for one can of something as I don't think he'd be too amused.


----------



## wizer (14 Dec 2008)

Osmo Poly X really is a lovely finish and very easy to apply. You can get the gloss or satin.

I'm guessing (tho could be completely wrong) that you don't want to use a water based lacquer on oak?

Lacquers can be tricky to apply, so make sure you are well prepared and as dust free as possible.


----------



## The_Stig (14 Dec 2008)

This is the problem I'm having, we have some really nice laquered French character grade oak doors at home and I was having a chat with my dad and he thought it would probably be the best finish. However, after putting hours into the project I don't want to pipper up the finishing!


----------



## The_Stig (15 Dec 2008)

I called Axminster this morning and decided to use some finishing oil, the guy recommeneded putting it on with a roller and using at least three coats.


----------



## wizer (15 Dec 2008)

Well that's quite a leap. I really think you should have gone for Osmo Poly X if you're going for an oil. http://www.agwoodcare.co.uk/gbu0-prodsh ... x_oil.html It's really tough.


----------



## The_Stig (15 Dec 2008)

Thats the stuff I had a tester can of, I might give it a go on an offcut... I could always put the finishing oil to stock... does anyone have any photo's of what the two products look like when finished?


----------



## Oryxdesign (15 Dec 2008)

I like the Poly X and would recommend it for oak, I've just been looking through my photos but I can't see one that does it justice.


----------



## wizer (15 Dec 2008)

Have a look at this

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... light=bloo

It was finished with Osmo. Top stuff and so easy to apply.


----------



## Philly (15 Dec 2008)

Stig
You'll be very impressed with the Chestnut oil - it sets like rock and is heat and alcohol proof. I finished our coffee table with it a few years ago and it has stood up to severe abuse with impunity.
Put the first coat on fairly thinly and wipe off. Leave to cure, then apply a heavier second coat. When that is dry apply a third coat and wet sand with 320 grit sandpaper.. Wipe the surface dry with a rag and leave to cure. Voila!
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## The_Stig (15 Dec 2008)

Ooo... I like both finishes. The Osmo finish is definately the same as the one we have on our oak doors in the house. I think this time round I'll use the finishing oil and then after Christmas try the Osmo on a bedside cabinet that I need to start work on.


----------



## ByronBlack (16 Dec 2008)

I've used the chestnut finishing oil on one of my guitars. I like it very much, can build to a decent gloss if required, easy to apply, and generally a very pleasent experience working with it. I shall definitely be using it again on further guitar projects.


----------



## woodbloke (17 Dec 2008)

I use matt Osmo a lot these days and I just finish it off with coat of wax over the top. Just two *thin* coats are all that's needed...no need to trowel it on. Remember also *not *to use wire wool on oak if you finish with a bit of wax :wink: .... - Rob :ho2


----------



## Jake (17 Dec 2008)

woodbloke":2dg1lk1d said:


> I use matt Osmo a lot these days and I just finish it off with coat of wax over the top. Just two *thin* coats are all that's needed...no need to trowel it on.



Dunno why you bother, given the excess layer on a thicker coat of Osmo is the wax bit in hardwax oil. It's designed to be (power) buffed off after application really (see the instructions on the pro version which has even higher wax content, but the same holds true for the 'watered down' normal version for a the best finish). 

The buffing will also get a bit of sheen up on the matt version and turn the slightly oddly named satin even more glossy, though.


----------



## woodbloke (17 Dec 2008)

Jake":3f5d46wy said:


> woodbloke":3f5d46wy said:
> 
> 
> > I use matt Osmo a lot these days and I just finish it off with coat of wax over the top. Just two *thin* coats are all that's needed...no need to trowel it on.
> ...



Agree Jake, but I *do* like me Alna Teak Wax :wink: - Rob :ho2


----------



## Jake (17 Dec 2008)

Fair enough, I wouldn't want to get between a man and his teak wax.


----------



## The_Stig (17 Dec 2008)

I've put the second coat of oil on today so tomorrow should be the third and final coat, its looking nice and rich in colour which is kind of what I wanted... I think in future I'll try to Osmo as I think it gives a bit more of a clearer finish.

I won't be waxing the table afterwards as I always seem to have some sort of reaction to the wax when I get it on my skin.


----------

